# Staple gun for particle board



## Teanney (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello I am doing some light re-upholstery on some dining room chairs and a vanity stool, I know underneath the fabric and cushion is particle board, what kind of staple gun and staples do I need to do this. I am not looking to spend hundreds of dollars. 

I hate particle board.

Thank you


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Particle board will hate you, too once you put holes in the end grain. Is there nothing else you can use? I should think a simple Stanley stapler with "T50" designation staples in 3/8" or better length would suffice.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Arrow-Fastener-T50-Heavy-Duty-Staple-Gun-T50/100021099


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think the key words you used are " re-upholstery "

If the first upholstery job held up.?

Just don't use the old holes.
Fabric adhesive might help.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Porter-Cable-22-Gauge-Pneumatic-3-8-in-Upholstery-Stapler-US58/100609337


----------

